# Serie A, tutti i trasferimenti del mercato di Gennaio 2013



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

In questo topic tutti i movimenti della serie A nel mercato di gennaio 2013.



Serie A: tutti i trasferimenti ufficiali

31 gennaio alle 19:00


Atalanta
ARRIVI: Giorgi (c, Palermo), Canini (d, Genoa), Budan (a, Palermo), Scaloni (d, Lazio), Livaja (a, Inter), Brienza (c, Palermo)
PARTENZE: Peluso (d, Juventus), Manfredini (d, Genoa), Scozzarella (c, Ternana), Schelotto (c, Inter).

Bologna
ARRIVI: Naldo (d, Granada), Moscardelli (a, Chievo), Christodoulopoulos (c, Panathinaikos)
PARTENZE: Pisanu (a, Montreal Impact), Federico Rodriguez (a, Montevideo Wanderers), Portanova (d, Genoa), Acquafresca (a, Levante), Gimenez (c, Grosseto)

Cagliari
ARRIVI: Cabrera (c, Nacional).
PARTENZE: Larrivey (a, Atlante), Rui Sampaio (c, Beira Mar), Ceppelini (c, Lumezzane)

Catania
ARRIVI: Cani (a, Polonia Varsavia), Gyoember (d, Dukla Banska Bystrica).
PARTENZE: Morimoto (a, Al Nasr), Paglialunga (c, Hercules).

Chievo
ARRIVI: Seymour (c, Genoa), Ujkani (p, Palermo), Sampirisi (d, Genoa), Spyropoulos (d, Panathinaikos), Acerbi (d, Milan), Hauche (a, Racing Avellaneda), Acerbi (d, Genoa)
PARTENZE: Granoche (a, Cesena), Iori (c, Padova), Viotti (p, Cremonese), Di Michele (a, Reggina), Sorrentino (p, Palermo), Rigoni (c, Genoa), Moscardelli (a, Bologna)

Fiorentina
ARRIVI: Giuseppe Rossi (a, Villarreal), Larrondo (c, Siena), Wolski (c, Legia Varsavia), Compper (d, Hoffenheim), Sissoko (c, Paris Saint Germain)
PARTENZE: Della Rocca (c, Siena), Olivera (c, Genoa), Seferovic (a, Novara), Cassani (d, Genoa)

Genoa
ARRIVI: Matuzalem (c, Lazio), Floro Flores (a, Granada), Pisano (d, Palermo), Manfredini (d, Atalanta), Nadarevic (c, Varese), Olivera (c, Fiorentina), Portanova (d, Bologna), Cassani (d, Fiorentina), Rigoni (c, Chievo)
PARTENZE: Merkel (c, Udinese), Anselmo (c, Palermo), Canini (d, Atalanta), Piscitella (a, Modena), Seymour (c, Chievo), Sampirisi (d, Chievo), Melazzi (a, Danubio), Acerbi (d, Chievo)

Inter
ARRIVI: Rocchi (a, Lazio), Kovacic (c, Dinamo Zagabria), Kuzmanovic (c, Inter), Schelotto (c, Atalanta).
PARTENZE: Sneijder (c, Galatasaray), Duncan (c, Livorno), Mariga (c, Parma), Coutinho (a, Liverpool), Livaja (a, Atalanta).

Juventus
ARRIVI: Peluso (d, Atalanta), Llorente (a, Athletic Bilbao, dall'1 luglio 2013), Cevallos (c, Liga Deportiva de Quito), Anelka (Shangai Shenua), Sakor (c, Rosenborg)
PARTENZE: Lucio (d, San Paolo).

Lazio
ARRIVI: Pereirinha (c, Sporting Lisbona).
PARTENZE: Matuzalem (c, Genoa), Rocchi (a, Inter), Scaloni (d, Atalanta).

Milan
ARRIVI: Zaccardo (c, Parma), Balotelli (a, Manchester City), Salamon (d, Brescia)
PARTENZE: Pato (a, Corinthians), Valoti (c, AlbinoLeffe), Mesbah (d, Parma), Strasser (c, Parma), Acerbi (d, Chievo), Coppola (p, Torino), Emanuelson (c, Milan), Carmona (a, Saragozza).

Napoli
ARRIVI: Armero (c, Udinese), Calaiò (a, Siena), Radosevic (c, Hajduk), Rolando (d, Porto)
PARTENZE: Aronica (d, Palermo), Dossena (c, Palermo), Vargas (a, Gremio), Fernadez (d, Getafe), Uvini (d, Siena)

Palermo
ARRIVI: Aronica (d, Napoli), Anselmo (c, Genoa), Dossena (c, Napoli), Formica (c, Blackburn), Sorrentino (p, Chievo), Boselli (a, Wigan), Nelson (d, Betis), Sperduti (c, Newell's old Boys), Faurlin (c, Qpr), Fabbrini (a, Udinese).
PARTENZE: Bertolo (c, Cruz Azul), Pisano (d, Genoa), Giorgi (c, Atalanta), Milanovic (d, Vicenza), Budan (a, Atalanta), Zahavi (c, Maccabi Haifa), Labrin (d, Deportivo Huachipato), Cetto (d, San Lorenzo), Ujkani (p, Chievo), Brienza (c, Atalanta).

Parma
ARRIVI: Mesbah (d, Milan), Strasser (c, Milan), Coda (d, Udinese), Mariga (c, Inter), Ampuero (c, Universitario De Deportes).
PARTENZE: Acquah (c, Hoffenheim), Zaccardo (d, Milan), Pabon (a, Monterrey). Paonessa (a, Crotone)

Pescara
ARRIVI: Bianchi Arce (d, San Lorenzo), D'Agostino (c, Siena), Rizzo (d, Reggina), Caraglio (a, Rangers Talca), Sforzini (a, Grosseto).
PARTENZE: Colucci (c, Reggina), Romagnoli (d, Spezia), Crescenzi (d, Novara), Janathas (a, Torino), Terlizzi (d,. Siena)

Roma
ARRIVI: Torosidis (d, Olympiacos).
PARTENZE: Tallo (a, Bari).

Sampdoria
ARRIVI: Gavazzi (c, Vicenza), Sansone (c, Torino), Rodriguez (c, Universidad de Chile)
PARTENZE: Pozzi (a, Siena), Tissone (c, Maiorca), Juan Antonio (c, Varese).

Siena
ARRIVI: Della Rocca (c, Fiorentina), Pozzi (a, Sampdoria), Emeghara (d, Lorient), Calello (c, Siena), Grillo (d, Varese), Uvini (d, Napoli), Terlizzi (d, Pescara).

PARTENZE: Campagnolo (p, Cesena), Calaiò (a, Napoli), Ribair Rodriguez (c, Belgrano), Campos Toro (a, Udinese), D'Agostino (c, Pescara), Larrondo (c, Fiorentina), Coppola (c, Cesena), Dellafiore (d, Padova), Genevier (c, Pro Vercelli)

Torino
ARRIVI: Barreto (a, Udinese), Menga (c, Lierse), Jonathas (a, Pescara), Coppola (p, Milan).
PARTENZE: Gorobsov (c, Nocerina), De Feudis (c, Padova), Sgrigna (a, Verona), Agostini (d, Verona), Verdi (a, Juve Stabia), Sansone (a, Sampdoria), Suciu (c, Juve Stabia), Gomis (p, Ascoli).

Udinese
ARRIVI: Merkel (c, Genoa), Campos Toro (a, Siena)
PARTENZE: Armero (c, Napoli), Willians (a, Internacional), Franchone (d, Nimes), Barreto (a, Torino), Coda (d, Parma), Mazzarani (c, Modena), Fabbrini (a, Palermo), Gerardi (a, Reggina)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Il Palermo ha comprato Dossena e Aronica, il Genoa invece Floro Flores e Matuzalem: obiettivo serie B sempre più vicino.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] metterlo il rilievo forse sarebbe meglio.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ok!


----------



## Harvey (9 Gennaio 2013)

Manfredini dall'Atalanta al Genoa, ufficiale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ufficiale: Canini all'Atalanta.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Manfredini dall'Atalanta al Genoa, ufficiale.





Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;95305 ha scritto:


> Ufficiale: Canini all'Atalanta.




Aggiornato.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Aggiornato.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Aggiornamento.


----------



## Ale (14 Gennaio 2013)

il Toro ha preso Barreto dall' udinese


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Aggiornamenti ....


----------



## Butcher (20 Gennaio 2013)

Aggiungi Sneijder.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Aggiungi Sneijder.




Fatto


----------



## Lollo7zar (21 Gennaio 2013)

Pescara arriva Rizzo dalla reggina
via Colucci alla reggina e Romagnoli allo spezia


----------



## Harvey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Per aggiungere i nostri colpi di Gennaio credo che bisognerà fare l'update del server, non credo che quello attuale ce la fa a contenere tutte le operazioni 

Comunque puoi aggiungere Zahavi dal Palermo al Maccabi Tel Aviv e Budan dal Palermo all'Atalanta


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Per aggiungere i nostri colpi di Gennaio credo che bisognerà fare l'update del server, non credo che quello attuale ce la fa a contenere tutte le operazioni
> 
> Comunque puoi aggiungere Zahavi dal Palermo al Maccabi Tel Aviv e Budan dal Palermo all'Atalanta



Per aggiornare il Milan aspetto il 31.


----------



## Albijol (22 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per aggiornare il Milan aspetto il 31.



il 31 agosto


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> il 31 agosto




Senza indicare l'anno ovviamente .....


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Aggiornamenti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Bruno Peireirinha alla Lazio; Kovacic, Schelotto e Kuzmanovic all'Inter.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Aggiornato.


----------

